# Animal Crossng villager ideas, anyone?



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 24, 2016)

If you wanna cut to the chase, read the parts that are highlighted. 

So, many of you may not know, but back in 2011, my brother "DZ98gaming" was starting a new project called "Animal Crossing: Forest Life." However, over the years, he has grown away from Animal Crossing in general. He does play, but only once every couple months. And he only plays the GCN version. Sadly, he has officially declared to me that he has given up on his dream. It's mostly because the computer that he designed the games on died--it was an old computer--and after that, he lost motivation. Also, he will start college in one month, so he won't have time to do anything with Animal Crossing anyways. 

He had assigned me to be the head designer for the game. He wanted the game to include all the villagers from Animal Forest E+, and any new ones created and recommended by ordinary people. While my brother may have stopped game design, I haven't stopped character design. I, myself, have created two villagers: both are cats, and they're named and designed after my pets. I still, to this day, love to draw characters from the Animal Crossing series, and this is where my point comes into play.

Do any of you have an idea for an Animal Crossing villager? If so, you can recommend it to me, and I will try to make a design for it! For the design to be as good and accurate as possible, I have some set rules:

1. Please specify what type of animal it is, their name, and what gender it is. I don't need to know the personality, unless the appearence of the villager is greatly influenced by its personality. If that's the case, explain what the design is in detail, as explained below.

2. Try to explain, in as much detail as possible, what the villager looks like. Eye color, shape, fur/skin color, any patterns or designs present, overall appearence (happy, silly, grumpy, smug, etc.), and anything else.

3. The villager should be a current animal existing in the Animal Crossing villager list. It is easier to contribute to an already-existing list than to make a brand new one. This includes anteaters, bears, birds, bulls, cats, chickens, cows, crocodiles, deer, dogs, ducks, eagles, elephants, frogs, goats, gorillas, hamsters, hippos, horses, koalas, kangaroos, monkeys, mice, octopi, ostriches, penguins, pigs, rabbits, rhinos, sheep, squirrels, tigers, and wolves. If you have an idea for a new species, I am all ears, but I will *consider* it. It would be easier just to pick out of the list.

4. Designs shouldn't be overly complicated, unless you want to take longer to explain the intricate details.

Other than that, I am all open for villager design requests!


*Note: I can only do so many at a time, and I have a semi-busy life outside of TBT, so if I am flooded with requests I may not get to yours right away. Just please be patient. 

I will draw the designs in Flipnote Studio 3D, and I will upload them onto my iPhone and post them in the comments in a reply to your comment. Sorry, I am not rich, and therefore cannot make Photoshop-esque or high-quality pictures easily. However, if you really like the design, and by request, I will draw it again on paper and *try* to take a good picture of it. Bear with me, people.

Thank you for reading my super-long post! :3

***UPDATE***
I am not currently accepting requests for ideas. My life suddenly became flooded with schoolwork and college and responsibility, so I can't assume the responsibility of spending time drawing that I could be spending in study. I will remove this update if there is a change. 

Sorry for the inconvenience! I will try to do the current requests I have, but I won't do any more after this until I have the availability! 

UPDATE #2:
This thread has been moved elsewhere. I will complete the already give requests for free, but future requests will be 10 TBT. 

The link to the new thread is here!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 25, 2016)

Here is an example of a villager I made a while back. I just drew this picture a few minutes ago.


----------



## Mino (Jul 25, 2016)

I can't read your entire post because I'm a busy, busy (and important) man, but:

_Anteaters are severely underrepresented in Animal Crossing, and that's *problematic.*_

Please be sure to address this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 25, 2016)

Mino said:


> I can't read your entire post because I'm a busy, busy (and important) man, but:
> 
> _Anteaters are severely underrepresented in Animal Crossing, and that's *problematic.*_
> 
> Please be sure to address this.



Uh, sure, I'll do that. ^^"

People! SHOW ANTEATER LOVE PEOPLE!!!!! 

Also, the post is long because I love to put in necessary but extensive detail. Whoops. xD


----------



## riummi (Jul 25, 2016)

Someone made a thread where anyone could design their own villager so maybe it'll be helpful for you c:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...wn-Animal-Crossing-Villagers!-Make-One-of-YOU!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 25, 2016)

riummi said:


> Someone made a thread where anyone could design their own villager so maybe it'll be helpful for you c:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...wn-Animal-Crossing-Villagers!-Make-One-of-YOU!



I made this thread because I wanted someone to give me a shot. I love to draw, but almost never know what to draw. If someone already has a design idea, they can share it with me, and I will draw it for them! It's just something I would really enjoy doing! 

But yeah, they don't have to jot down info about the villager's personality or traits. They just need to tell me what they look like so I can draw them!


----------



## riummi (Jul 25, 2016)

Well ok I'll give it a go hmmm...how about a white male frog that wears a tux and has a smug personality?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 25, 2016)

riummi said:


> Well ok I'll give it a go hmmm...how about a white male frog that wears a tux and has a smug personality?



Okay. I'll take the detail you given me and create a design!

But not tonight. It is 12:50 am here in Ohio. Too late for me. I will start the drawing process tomorrow!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 25, 2016)

riummi said:


> Well ok I'll give it a go hmmm...how about a white male frog that wears a tux and has a smug personality?






I added in a few extra details to complete it. He is a white and grey frog, wears a tuxedo, and he has a smug personality. He, however, doesn't have a name. But I hope you still like it!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 25, 2016)

Bump


----------



## riummi (Jul 26, 2016)

xSuperMario64x said:


> View attachment 178217
> 
> I added in a few extra details to complete it. He is a white and grey frog, wears a tuxedo, and he has a smug personality. He, however, doesn't have a name. But I hope you still like it!



omg its like he runs a casino - i love it lol
thanks for drawing him!


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 26, 2016)

I saw a Litten ACNL villager fanart, and it was really cute


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 27, 2016)

Buuuump


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 28, 2016)

A dog based off the Duck Hunt dog. It would be a male. Also, will you share the e+ villagers as well?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 28, 2016)

Alien51 said:


> A dog based off the Duck Hunt dog. It would be a male. Also, will you share the e+ villagers as well?



Sure. I can do that!

Also, do you mean a list of villagers from AF E+? I'd like you to elaborate.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 29, 2016)

Alien51 said:


> A dog based off the Duck Hunt dog. It would be a male. Also, will you share the e+ villagers as well?





It was a little difficult because the Duck Hunt dog is a hound dog, and the model for Animal Crossing dogs is almost nothing like that. I still managed to draw it, though. Obviously he is unnamed, and I had him wear the grass shirt because he spends his time in the graas in the game, hunting for ducks. Hope you like it!


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 29, 2016)

xSuperMario64x said:


> View attachment 178607
> It was a little difficult because the Duck Hunt dog is a hound dog, and the model for Animal Crossing dogs is almost nothing like that. I still managed to draw it, though. Obviously he is unnamed, and I had him wear the grass shirt because he spends his time in the graas in the game, hunting for ducks. Hope you like it!



He looks great! Have you drawn Bow the dog yet?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 29, 2016)

Alien51 said:


> He looks great! Have you drawn Bow the dog yet?



No, but I could draw him and Meow together! I'll do it when I have free time


----------



## deerteeth (Jul 30, 2016)

I have one! 
I traced it over a picture of the existing villager Twiggy super quickly just to give a vague idea. 

His name is Kiwi and he's based off of a kiwi bird! He's medium brown with dark brown feet / legs, and the tips of his wings are light brown!  His eyes are grey slanted ovals, with an outline of black. He also has tiny black eyebrows like Annalisa, his beak is black and a bit longer than the usual birds have, and he wears the kiwi tank! He sounds complicated but he really isn't!


----------



## LuminousLisa (Jul 31, 2016)

xSuperMario64x said:


> View attachment 178607



***LOVE*** it! Great job


----------



## Malaionus (Jul 31, 2016)

So you probably couldn't do the name because of copyright, but Octodad


----------



## Altarium (Jul 31, 2016)

How about a male sheep that resembles a wolf wearing a sheep suit? :'D


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 2, 2016)

*Extra comment. Whoops!*

Ll


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 2, 2016)

Altarium said:


> How about a male sheep that resembles a wolf wearing a sheep suit? :'D



So wait... technically a sheep wearing a sheep suit? That sounds very confusing 

Sorry I haven't responded. This thread has been rather slow.

How about a sheep wearing a wolf suit or vice versa? Or a sheep that is colored like a wolf?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 2, 2016)

deerteeth said:


> I have one!
> I traced it over a picture of the existing villager Twiggy super quickly just to give a vague idea.
> 
> His name is Kiwi and he's based off of a kiwi bird! He's medium brown with dark brown feet / legs, and the tips of his wings are light brown!  His eyes are grey slanted ovals, with an outline of black. He also has tiny black eyebrows like Annalisa, his beak is black and a bit longer than the usual birds have, and he wears the kiwi tank! He sounds complicated but he really isn't!
> ...




Again, I'm sorry that I didn't see your post until just now. I love kiwis! I'll be sure to get on it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Malaionus said:


> So you probably couldn't do the name because of copyright, but Octodad




Do you mean a villager that looks like Octodad? I can try.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 2, 2016)

deerteeth said:


> I have one!
> I traced it over a picture of the existing villager Twiggy super quickly just to give a vague idea.
> 
> His name is Kiwi and he's based off of a kiwi bird! He's medium brown with dark brown feet / legs, and the tips of his wings are light brown!  His eyes are grey slanted ovals, with an outline of black. He also has tiny black eyebrows like Annalisa, his beak is black and a bit longer than the usual birds have, and he wears the kiwi tank! He sounds complicated but he really isn't!






This was actually very easy to draw. I had a hard time coloring the kiwi shirt due to limitations on FS3D, but it still looks good!

Hope you like him! :3

UPDATE: I forgot to make his beak black... I'm sorry about that


----------



## zaliapele (Aug 2, 2016)

a male galaxy tiger wearing a shirt that matches his body


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 2, 2016)

A pegasus! Maybe named Feathers, a boy- can't decide on personality.


----------



## vogelbiene (Aug 3, 2016)

a smug lil birb who is male and thinks that he's just king **** uvu
he would probably be a lot like a superb fairy wren;; [x]
he would most likely wear a crown too!! because y'know, he likes to flaunt how rich he is lmao
but he would be v small!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 3, 2016)

I will be able to start these requests when I am done with my piano lesson today, so about 5:30pm.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 3, 2016)

zaliapele said:


> a male galaxy tiger wearing a shirt that matches his body






I didn't have the shirt "match" him per se, but he is wearing the starry shirt. I wasn't entirely sure how to make a galaxy design, so I did the best I could. I feel like I did really good on this one.

It's so visually appealing... :0

Also, I named him Nova. I felt it would be pretty fitting...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2016)

SilkSpectre said:


> A pegasus! Maybe named Feathers, a boy- can't decide on personality.






I colored him to look like Pegasus from greek mythology.

I feel like Feather is a good name, unless you want to change it at some point...

By the looks of him, I'd say he is like a lazy villager.

I actually had fun drawing this one! I hope you like it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2016)

Bump

Still wondering about that wolf-sheep...

I can't do Octodad because his design doesn't necesarily fit in with AC. Also, he is a copyrighted character.

- - - Post Merge - - -



vogelbiene said:


> a smug lil birb who is male and thinks that he's just king **** uvu
> he would probably be a lot like a superb fairy wren;; [x]
> he would most likely wear a crown too!! because y'know, he likes to flaunt how rich he is lmao
> but he would be v small!!



I'm sorry, but your language is a bit hard to understand. 

Can you give more detail about his appearence? I can't really picture this one...


----------



## vogelbiene (Aug 4, 2016)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Bump
> 
> Still wondering about that wolf-sheep...
> 
> ...



my apologies for being so vague quq 
appearance-wise, he would be blue with black markings like the fairy wren I linked you to. (It's a picture)
He would probably have a smug smirk on his face, and most likely would have a lemon gingham shirt on.
is that okay??


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2016)

vogelbiene said:


> my apologies for being so vague quq
> appearance-wise, he would be blue with black markings like the fairy wren I linked you to. (It's a picture)
> He would probably have a smug smirk on his face, and most likely would have a lemon gingham shirt on.
> is that okay??



Yeah, I think I can work with that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2016)

Everyone please check my availability in my visitor messages!

I will still work on and post current requests but I will not see any more until I come back!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 13, 2016)

I need some motivation!!! Can anyone make another request? I love to hear input from you people!!

I'm working on the bird with the crown at the moment :3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 16, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Franny (Aug 16, 2016)

how about a lazy cat villager with the colours of snorlax? the beige on the face, and his shirt can be the bear shirt but with snorlax colours? you know, blue with beige belly?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 16, 2016)

Sucre said:


> how about a lazy cat villager with the colours of snorlax? the beige on the face, and his shirt can be the bear shirt but with snorlax colours? you know, blue with beige belly?




With the snorlax face too? Sure!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2016)

I'd really kill to see armadillos, pangolins, tapirs, or lobsters as villagers


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Aug 18, 2016)

A smug cat, looking kind of like a white tiger (gray with darker gray stripes) and a cute face. Named Marco.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 19, 2016)

Catching up with my requests this morning!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 19, 2016)

vogelbiene said:


> my apologies for being so vague quq
> appearance-wise, he would be blue with black markings like the fairy wren I linked you to. (It's a picture)
> He would probably have a smug smirk on his face, and most likely would have a lemon gingham shirt on.
> is that okay??





I'm sorry it took so long T-T I have a busy life...
But beside that point, I finished your request. 

I almost forgot that he wears a lemon gingham shirt, so I fixed that before I uploaded it.

Hope you like! ^^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 19, 2016)

Sucre said:


> how about a lazy cat villager with the colours of snorlax? the beige on the face, and his shirt can be the bear shirt but with snorlax colours? you know, blue with beige belly?






I drew him with a hanburger shirt because the one you suggested doesn't currently exist... plus I though it would emphasize his hungry personality. :3

Hope you like it! c:


----------



## Franny (Aug 19, 2016)

that is so cute!!! i love it


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Aug 20, 2016)

Menchie said:


> A smug cat, looking kind of like a white tiger (gray with darker gray stripes) and a cute face. Named Marco.



Haha, just realized he would look like Lolly. Maybe baby blue?


----------



## Renmei (Aug 21, 2016)

What about a villager based on Nyan Cat? You know, just a regular grey cat with a poptart shirt~ Or maybe rainbow shirt, I don't know.. :'DD I'd just be very happy to see one! oWo


----------



## Ricker (Aug 24, 2016)

Well I got one...I already drew a picture of him...He's a smug bunny named Codex.

If the image is too small I'm sorry, the shirt is supposed to be a purple tye-dye but because I hand drew it, it turned into a strange looking custom design.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well I got one...I already drew a picture of him...He's a smug bunny named Codex.

If the image is too small I'm sorry, the shirt is supposed to be a purple tye-dye but because I hand drew it, it turned into a strange looking custom design.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 25, 2016)

I will start these requests on Friday and Saturday:

Lolly looking cat
A bunny 
A nyan cat-like villager

I need to figure out how I'm gonna do the nyan cat... maybe a rainbow tail? It'd be close enough.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm not an artist (actually really bad at creative things) so I wouldn't be able to show anybody my villager ideas. But I had a kind of cute thought about having a Guinea pig villager. He would be a smug and wear a tuxedo as his original clothing. Can't remember what they're called but there are some Guinea pigs who aren't smooth haired, they've got like little tufts of hair sticking out all over the place. That's the kind of fur I would imagine him to have. Not sure on a name for him


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 6, 2016)

I apologize for the lack of progress in this thread. I had been inactive for about 2 months on here, so I didn't have time to get anything done.

I will start working on requests again. Any future requests should be made in my new thread here.

Current requests:
white tiger cat (CinnamonBuunn)
nyan cat (Renmei)
smug bunny (Ricker)
guinea pig (LinkToTheWorld)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 10, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> I'd really kill to see armadillos, pangolins, tapirs, or lobsters as villagers



I would also love to see a pangolin! They're so cute :3

And a tapir would probably be doable since Luna is a pretty good example.


----------

